# Hand cranked cream separators?



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Anyone know how well they work on goat milk? :shrug: I've hear that they don't get off very much cream, and that the electric ones are better, but does anyone know anything about that? I'm eyeing a hand cranked one on CL, but if it's better to use an electric, then I'll probably go that route. Here's the link: http://salem.craigslist.org/atq/2581106197.html


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

This is just my opinon....... I would get an electric table model separator if possible. I have a friend who used a hand crank table model one for goat milk and it worked fine. The only thing was getting the rpm's up at first, once that was obtained it was easy. But the electric ones make it fun to separate the milk. Plus the table models are easy to move around, the floor models are soooooo heavy. Sometimes you have to go with what is available but if it were me I would look really hard for an electric table model.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

When the option is available, I choose manual or hand crank over those that use electricity, for obvious reasons. Depends on your personal choice. I've heard they work alright with goat milk but don't have experience. If I could find one that cheap, I'd hop on it!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You can buy them pretty cheap on ebay, that's where I got mine. I got the hand-cranked (thought I might be getting a little too lazy) one and it works pretty well. I will probably get the milk tested next year to see if I'm getting most of the cream out...I can't drink whole milk...will get super fat, lol. It is a little tricky to crank and pour, but you get the hang of it pretty quickly. I bought the one from Ukraine. They are all the same, and they are importing them to sell here for 300+, I might as well import it myself and save.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is a real beauty. We found a table top hand crank (1938 model) on CL. We love it. We have lots of fun separating cream. There is a little adjuster to help with getting heavy or light cream. The truth is, it takes quite a bit of milk to get very much cream.
I would snatch that up if I had the room for it. It would match my kitchen.


----------

